# How To Do A TimHag...



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Once upon a time, a man named Tim was skimming out a bathroom. When he came upon the situation of not being able to reach an area easily, he thought it would be ok to lean against the stalls wall for a little added support.

Tim was a heavy man, over the 200lb mark.

The stall... Old & ghetto rigged up. Drilled into drywall with no stud behind it.

All of a sudden there was a crack, bump, and OHH NOO. What could possibly happen from a heavy man on a heavy wall against old drywall with no stud behind it?





















Yes Tim... Now we have to take it down & fix the wall the proper way.









It's ok buddy... Atleast I'm here to take pictures of your dumb ass & teach a very good what not to do lesson to everybody on Paint Talk.









Cut stud to stud, and added a 2x4 across for support of the wall incase any future Tims decide to lean against it.


















Lesson learned: Don't lean against a wall to hit a hard to reach spot, when you could simply walk around the wall to get the other side instead.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice story smackass :laughing::laughing:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

You guys have WAY too much fun, even when the sh!t hits the fan.

But what dumb A$$ would hang a partition on unsupported drywall ??

He's got my sympathy.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

daArch said:


> You guys have WAY too much fun, even when the sh!t hits the fan.
> 
> But what dumb A$$ would hang a partition on unsupported drywall ??
> 
> He's got my sympathy.


Thank you brother, I love you too. :thumbsup:


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

I would have painted the toilet just so it wouldn't ruin the picture. The paint job is way too nice for that toilet.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> I would have painted the toilet just so it wouldn't ruin the picture. The paint job is way too nice for that toilet.


They just had us swap out all the lights to look as good as the paint. I'm sure the toilets & sink will be next. :thumbup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

What I am trying to figure out is why you were taking pictures instead of working? The boss should kick your butt, or smack you on the back of the head with a paint brush. (I like the pictures!)


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Timmy needs to go to Hairclub For Men ...poor kid is single now and that is one ugly dome!

Fat, short, bald and stupid is no way to go through life!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Timmy needs to go to Hairclub For Men ...poor kid is single now and that is one ugly dome!
> 
> Fat, short, bald and stupid is no way to go through life!


I was waiting for your interjection. You have lived up to the pedestal I have placed you on :laughing: :icon_cheesygrin: :laughing:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> What I am trying to figure out is why you were taking pictures instead of working? The boss should kick your butt, or smack you on the back of the head with a paint brush. (I like the pictures!)


Tim wishes he was my boss. :yes:

I can't help taking advantage of him being such an easy target. It's worth setting down my tools to capture the moment sometimes. I sleep well at night knowing I get to wake up bright & early & see Tim.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

This is like shootin fish in a barrel. Why is my ole buddy not here defending himself? Timhag, do you have a life that we dont know about?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> This is like shootin fish in a barrel. Why is my ole buddy not here defending himself? Timhag, do you have a life that we dont know about?


Mom only allows internet from 7-8 pm. Dial up rates are a bitch ...plus he doesnt have a phone cord long enuf to go down to the basement.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Mom only allows internet from 7-8 pm. Dial up rates are a bitch ...plus he doesnt have a phone cord long enuf to go down to the basement.


Timhag and the artist formerly know as JMCP


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Mom only allows internet from 7-8 pm. Dial up rates are a bitch ...plus he doesnt have a phone cord long enuf to go down to the basement.


DAMN MAN, if you get an unexpected package in plain brown wrapper or even an envelope in the next week or so, do not even TOUCH it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> DAMN MAN, if you get an unexpected package in plain brown wrapper or even an envelope in the next week or so, do not even TOUCH it.
> 
> View attachment 1485


:lol::clap:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Timmy needs to go to Hairclub For Men ...poor kid is single now and that is one ugly dome!
> 
> Fat, short, bald and stupid is no way to go through life!


I think you may be forgetting we will be meeting very shortly.:boxing::boxing:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> This is like shootin fish in a barrel. Why is my ole buddy not here defending himself? Timhag, do you have a life that we dont know about?


Now that i'm a free man i've been trying to spread the love brother V. :thumbsup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

*JNLP and NEPS :lol::lol:*


----------

